# has the snow stopped you?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

So has the snow stopped you training, work even leaving the house.

My car hasn't moved haven't even tried and we had to close the gym early yesterday, no better

today so it looks like the bus. Any pics anyone?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I live in london. Its snowing today but not as bad like it is up in north. Should be getting it proper by noon.....:clap2:


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I live in London as well and it is not bad at all though I am Canadian so no snow can stop stop!! (get me snow shoes, snow goggles...) The worst I saw was 1 metre of snow over night, that was pretty amazing......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is the worst in plymouth than it has been in 20yrs down but still no where near what you guys have up there


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

took a while to drive into work this morning... we have about 10 inch of snow in the car park here.... the security guard just said find a clear patch and leave it where you like lol... its like all the cars have just been dropped from space none of them are straight!

so i found an empty area and before abondoning it i thought it would be a good idea to see if it would move anywhere for when i wanted to go home........ FAIL!

....so might be getting the bus home tonight! lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know if I feel more like an Eskimo or a Viking, its fkn chaos where we are!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It took an age to get home last night, I just couldn't find the motivation to sit in traffic not moving and try and get to the gym, so I took the dogs for a long walk in the snow, will try tonight as I can't miss too many sessions without going cold turkey that said it's snowing again so the roads will no doubt be just as bad.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in Rotherham where the snow has been really bad, luckily for me my gym is on the next street and has been open, so training as normal


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

on a slight off topic the snow stopped me and my dad going to work today. we had to drive 30miles and the same journey took 2 and a half hours yesterday so we didnt even bother today.crazy what a bit of cold water can do.

maybe they should sell a gym go-ers winter emergency kit.haha


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Luckily it was a rest day for me and I work at home anyway so the snow hasn't stopped me. All the schools here are closed though and tomorrow. We didn't have any snow yesterday but it came down loads today but it looks like it has stopped now.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

i live in between two huge **** off mountains.. the council dont come up this far to grit the roads. so once again couldnt open the gym today.luckily my business partner lives just around the corner from the gym he managed to get there.. but ive been stuck in watching Ceebbebies with my little un's.?

wish i had kept my 4x4 now... :axe:

steve


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I live in West Midlands. College shut half day Tuesday and wasn't open at all today (Wednesday) tomoro if my day off anyway so im just hoping its shut Friday. Anyway see the massive snow storm thing on the news which we may get Sunday?

As far as TRAINING goes I go to the gym Mon/Wed/Fri with a mate as he does weights with me but he doesn't do cardio which I do Tue/Thur. I has to miss Tuesdays cardio but tomoro ile hopefully bike. Paths are bad but roads arn't too bad so I think ile bike up


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

No! Funny thing is though the half an hour drive to the gym the roads were fine, but the gym car park is a nightmare and just absolute sheet ice, even more now the snow is freezing with the night time temps being so low.

Infact I've even began quite a bit of cardio of late in the gym - just to bloody warm up!!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nottingham has had it good in comparison to some of the country , plus the gym is round the corner lol


----------

